# eclipse



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

90% in my area, so 10% crescents dappling the shade.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Great catch!
Texas only got around 60% coverage.
I was on the road and it was cloudy....at one point I started worrying we were coming up on some bad T storms and then I remembered.
Duh.

mimi


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Cloudy forecast for Chicago, so my son and grandson and I took off south about 8:00, deciding on the fly whether to go southwest on I-55 or southeast on I-60; a coinflip, we went on I-65. After 3-1/ hours at 75mph we stopped for brunch. Clouds were thicker. Another half hour we stopped under heavy clouds, uttered a few _very_ impolite words, and turned around for home.
A half hour north we drove under a hole in the clouds, and there was Ol' Sol, already partly covered. We parked, put on the glasses, and admired the 95% eclipse for a half hour. It was really a victory from the jaws of defeat thing, though purely by chance. 

Mike
We have several pairs of eclipse glasses, hardly used, for sale. It's never too early to start planning for 2024!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

We drove 7 1/2 hours south from Wisconsin to Carbondale, IL. Watched most of the eclipse cloud free but about 15 minutes before totality the clouds rolled in. But was able to catch about 15 seconds (of the 2 minute, 38 seconds) of totality. It was awesome. Drive home was horrible though- 7 1/2 hours down, but almost 18 hours home- I 57 from Carbondale to Chicago (over 300 miles) was bumper to bumper the whole way. Even some side roads we tried were packed.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Funny, Pete....
We didn't notice any congestion to speak of on our way north after the eclip[se. Lots of predictions on TV though, and obviously you found some of it. Hope you enjoyed the spectacle as much as we did.
Mike


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm on the southern Washington coast, we had typical coastal weather until about thirty minutes beforehand, then you could see the sun. 
I didn't too excited about the event.
A good friend was near Salem Oregon on a hilltop with unobstructed views, here are a couple of his photos.


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

Good photos!


----------

